# Jabber client like mpd



## nekoexmachina (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello, forum!
I've got a little project (not started coding yet: just project in my mind): it is the mpd-like jabber-client (e.g. one 'server'-client getting messages and saving history, and at least two clients to that server: curses and gtk; may be the server would act just like a gateway to clients with status/priority/whatever-based rules of choosing client to send message to).

Why? I want to have my whole jabber history on my machine in easy-parsable-and-greppable format, while having ability to talk to people through ssh AND having nice X11 client (i hate using curses apps while in X, and i totally hate mcabber, which is the best curses client available ).

Is there any programs of that kind available? Or any temporary solution, excluding hosting my own jabber server?


----------



## Deleted member 10519 (Dec 29, 2010)

There is irc/bitlbee that might serve this function.  It allows you to access your chat accounts (Google/MSN/Yahoo/etc.) from your favourite IRC client.  More at the BitlBee site.


----------

